# Crew available Boston area



## jewalsh (Jan 31, 2001)

Hi, 

I''m looking to get more racing experience, have raced several times in US and Ireland and loved it. Relatively experienced sailor with ASA Bareboat Cert and working on RYA Yachtmaster Ocean cert. Experience on everything from Rhodes 19 to Moody 44s, incl. J22s, J24s, J30s, Olson 25s, Beneteau 382, Catalina 30, C&Cs and so on....

Will do anything from grinding to trimming even helming (though, you probably want to win right?!)...stick me on foredeck or cockpit, I want to get all round exposure if possible...

Living and working in Boston right beside the harbor, but can make it within reasonable distance at weekends or possibly even weeknights...

I''m competitive but pretty easy going, I like to win but I''m happy just even being on a boat!

cheers,

John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi John,

I am looking for another crew member for this season.

We race one-design (26-ft Thunderbird) in Boston Harbor area.

Please contact me for more info/schedule.

Thanks,

Steve


----------

